
De-Google-Ify Internet - yarapavan
https://degooglisons-internet.org/en/alternatives/
======
yarapavan
Relevant here -> [https://prism-break.org/en/](https://prism-break.org/en/)

A listing of various privacy conscious email service providers with specific
information around security and privacy ->
[https://prxbx.com/email/](https://prxbx.com/email/)

